
The ABC conjecture has (still) not been proved - primodemus
https://galoisrepresentations.wordpress.com/
======
ColinWright
You've linked to the top level of this blog, which means that when there's a
new post, this submission will point to something completely different.

The actual permalink is here:

[https://galoisrepresentations.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/the-a...](https://galoisrepresentations.wordpress.com/2017/12/17/the-
abc-conjecture-has-still-not-been-proved/)

That was, in fact, submitted a bit over an hour ago[0], but has had neither
upvotes nor comments.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15971802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15971802)

